# Driver side low beam



## fabcraftinc (Nov 3, 2009)

2005 Dodge 2500 diesel. Any idea of why a driver side low beam will not work? tried new bulb. read some other threads, just looking for additional advice.


----------



## dm5.9 (Dec 23, 2009)

fabcraftinc;1346381 said:


> 2005 Dodge 2500 diesel. Any idea of why a driver side low beam will not work? tried new bulb. read some other threads, just looking for additional advice.


Mine is at the dealer for this right now, Service rep said hes seen a lot of them coming in with this problem and thinks that the board can be reset. Im suppose to get it back today and ill let you know what they tell me


----------



## dm5.9 (Dec 23, 2009)

Dodge is telling me its my isolation module for my plow causing the problem, If they unplug the headlight from it, and plug it back up stock it works fine. Im hoping its one of the fuses in the wiring harness and not the actual iso. He also told me they have had a lot of trucks with plows have this problem, and its sometimes the board that controls the headlights gets overloaded and trips shutting off the bulb. The board can usually be reprogrammed and that fixes the problem  What was wrong with fuses to control the headlights :laughing:



dm5.9;1346458 said:


> Mine is at the dealer for this right now, Service rep said hes seen a lot of them coming in with this problem and thinks that the board can be reset. Im suppose to get it back today and ill let you know what they tell me


----------



## fabcraftinc (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't think you have any fuses that protect the lights in your plow system. I am assuming this is not a new install. Did you make sure you have the right iso module for your truck?


----------



## dm5.9 (Dec 23, 2009)

fabcraftinc;1353742 said:


> I don't think you have any fuses that protect the lights in your plow system. I am assuming this is not a new install. Did you make sure you have the right iso module for your truck?


Yea its the right one it came off a dodge ram onto my ram, and work for a whole season, at the end of the season is when it started happening. I have the 4 port iso box, I wish I knew someone with an extra one so i could try it before i lay down 300 for a new one


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

The plug in harness for that style lamp (HB5) go bad often. They get corroded where the wires go into the black female socket on the plug in harness. Often, they looks fine, but they're not. If there is any green around the area where the wires go into the socket, chances are good that the harness is bad. Seen it many times. Harness part number is 26349 for the driver's side.


----------



## dm5.9 (Dec 23, 2009)

So you think its the wire from the iso box to the headlight bulb and not the iso its self? I know the harness is much cheaper maybe ill give that a shot first. Would it be possible to check it with a multi-meter before replacing it?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

dm5.9;1354113 said:


> So you think its the wire from the iso box to the headlight bulb and not the iso its self? I know the harness is much cheaper maybe ill give that a shot first. Would it be possible to check it with a multi-meter before replacing it?


Yes. I've seen the harnesses for HB5 style lamps fail at least a half dozen times. Thats more than I've ever seen isolation modules failures on all applications combined. Do a simple continuity test on the harness itself.


----------



## rbmarvin77 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Ref ISO Module*



dm5.9;1354081 said:


> Yea its the right one it came off a dodge ram onto my ram, and work for a whole season, at the end of the season is when it started happening. I have the 4 port iso box, I wish I knew someone with an extra one so i could try it before i lay down 300 for a new one


If the wiring issue doesnt fix your problem I have a 4 port ISO module I bought new because I thought I had an ISO module problem to. It turned out to be wiring for me as well. If you need one I will sell it to you for what I paid for it $150.00


----------



## Kuzanut (Jan 18, 2009)

Happened to the passenger side low beam o my truck. i checked the wiring and there was no voltage coming to the light so I ran a jumper from one headlight across the radiator support to the other headlight for now.


----------



## dodgesprt00 (Nov 6, 2010)

The newer dodges have a little thing with there headlights. Some engineer thought it would be smart to install a computer operated relay instead of fuses. The computer will detect a fault and if it occurs several times the system will shut down the relay. There is a flash that can be done by the dealership to fix the problem and lower the chances of it happening again. My 2006 went in last winter, the dealer tried to blame it on the plow but when I told them I read about this problem he said"oh" .... Still cost me $100. A dealer is the only one that can fix it, evan the best electrical shop in my town couldn't do it with there computer.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Wouldn't a code reader clear this


----------



## dm5.9 (Dec 23, 2009)

rbmarvin77;1354574 said:


> If the wiring issue doesnt fix your problem I have a 4 port ISO module I bought new because I thought I had an ISO module problem to. It turned out to be wiring for me as well. If you need one I will sell it to you for what I paid for it $150.00


Hey I will take the iso module if you still have it, Replaced the wire still no headlight. So it must be the iso ports.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Does your truck have a TIPM??? Look on the wheel well next to the battery for a box with a ton of fueses and an internal circut board. If you had issues with you front headlights on the plow the system will detect the issue and after 5 trips of the internal breaker shut the circut down for ever..... 

Don't patch this issue for it will creap into other circuts and eventually the truck will stop running. Mine did this last season after a plow connection got some green in it and a circut went to ground through the build up the salt bridge. 

If you have a new Dodge truck for plowing make sure you invest in lots of diaelectric grease and fill every external plug on the truck.


----------



## dm5.9 (Dec 23, 2009)

it does, but if i plug the headlight back up to the way it was stock, it works, so it was either the headlight wire from the plow or the iso box, replaced the headlight wire, so all thats left is the iso box


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

dm5.9;1367563 said:


> it does, but if i plug the headlight back up to the way it was stock, it works, so it was either the headlight wire from the plow or the iso box, replaced the headlight wire, so all thats left is the iso box


Switch the plugs at the #3 and #4 positions on the isolation module and see if the opposite light stops working.


----------



## dm5.9 (Dec 23, 2009)

rbmarvin77;1354574 said:


> If the wiring issue doesnt fix your problem I have a 4 port ISO module I bought new because I thought I had an ISO module problem to. It turned out to be wiring for me as well. If you need one I will sell it to you for what I paid for it $150.00


Got the iso box the other day, replaced it last night that fixed the problem so nice to have both headlights working and be able to see at night.

thanks for the quick shipping and good price.


----------

